# Angelpraxis herunterladen



## patzmaus (10. September 2003)

Hallo Boardies,

ist es eigentlich irgendwie möglich vergangene Ausgaben der Angelpraxis als PDF herunterzuladen? Ein Arbeitskollege hat die vergangenen Ausgaben verpaßt und jeden Artikel einzeln online zu durchstöbern ist doch etwas mühsam.

Leider gibt es im Archiv nicht die Möglichkeit sich z.B. das ganze Juli-Magazin als PDF anzuschauen.:c 

Gruß,

Patzmaus


----------



## Dok (10. September 2003)

Na gut ich lege das mal auf unseren Lokalen Public-Server.

Allerdings hängt der nur mit einer DSL-Leitung am Netz, also bitte nicht alle auf einmal!

Anglerpraxis Gesamt - Letzte Ausgaben


----------



## Dorsch1 (10. September 2003)

Super Dok.#6
Wird gerade runter geladen.:m


----------



## Norwegenprofi (11. September 2003)

#r Dok, Danke.


----------



## patzmaus (12. September 2003)

*Anglerpraxis*

Hallo Dok,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## KampfKater (8. November 2003)

servus dok und herzlichen dank


mfg
robert


----------



## scout (2. Dezember 2003)

yep, Danke ... 

irgendwie funktioniert das bei mir nicht .. oder nicht mehr. Ist es vielleicht möglich, diese Möglichkeit generell auf dem großen Server anzubieten?

Schon mal vielen Dank für die Antwort

scout


----------



## Dok (2. Dezember 2003)

Ich stelle die nächsten Tage eine Jahreszusammenfassung zusammen und stelle sie online.


----------



## scout (2. Dezember 2003)

Vielen Dank!

scout


----------



## scout (6. Januar 2004)

Erst mal ein gesundes Neues!
@dok Bist Du irgendwie schon dazu gekommen, die Jahreszusammenfassung zu realisieren?

Gruß scout


----------



## Franky (7. Januar 2004)

Moin...
Leider ist die Zusammenfassung noch nicht fertig, aber wir sind am Basteln. Dummerweise kommt nu noch der Umzug auf einen neuen Server dazwischen, was so absolut nicht geplant war. Darum möchte ich einmal um Geduld bitten...

Dafür ist aber ab sofort (wg. Feiertage etwas später) das Januar-Magazin online und scharf geschaltet. VIel Spaß beim Lesen!!!


----------

